# Big, personable fish for 10 gallon?



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

So, I've got an empty, planted 10g (besides two nerites) that I'm letting my boyfriend stock. We hastily adopted a box turtle that was in desperate need of some help, but now that her dire needs are cared for, we are rehoming her to someone who can provide an even better life than we can. He's quite attached to the turtle though, and I'm hoping by having his own pet, it'll cheer him up. 

Anyway, I provided a list of fish for him, but nothing particularly piqued his interest, except ADF and dwarf crays. 

I know he would prefer a larger fish, and something very personable. He loves my big piggy goldfish that you can feed by hand. But being that it's 10 gallons, "big" fish are pretty limited and schooling nano fish are not particularly personable. The best thing I've come up with is a giant betta, but are there other options I'm missing?


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Giant plakat betta is probably the biggest fish you can get for such a tank. On the other hand - you probably can't get fish more personable than betta, even for much bigger tank, so one betta sounds like a best idea!


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

That was my thought as well! 

I think he was hoping for something a bit more "exotic" but there is such a large variety of betta, I do believe he could find something he'd like. 

Does anybody have experience with betta and ADF? I've heard they can be together, but have no idea how practical that actually is.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Apistogramma


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nlewis said:


> Apistogramma




I've had angelfish in my tanks and they are very personable. They recognize you and move slowly so they are nice to look at. Probably one for 10 gallon should be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

awesometim1 said:


> I've had angelfish in my tanks and they are very personable. They recognize you and move slowly so they are nice to look at. Probably one for 10 gallon should be ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, angels get way to big for a 10g, they need space.


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

The Apisto idea is intriguing! I haven't looked into them before. Are there any you recommend specifically?


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Get a vampire tetra. Very personable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

FuzzyMuffin said:


> The Apisto idea is intriguing! I haven't looked into them before. Are there any you recommend specifically?


Really any of them. IMO, the Cacatuodies have the most personality.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Giant betta is a great option. If you don't want to pay the bigger $ for ones from over seas (or sellers on ebay in the US) you can get half giant at Petco (sold as 'king'). I have 2 in separate tanks..a s well as 18 other bettas).. well one is technically my husband's and technically a true giant-he's so huge compared to the half giant on my desk!
Bettas all have different personalities, some are very placid and don't mind tank mates, some are mean and want a tank to themselves (will harass and even kill other fish/inverts). Some are very bold and flare happy, some are more timid.. I had one that never did a full flare in his life and preferred faces close to the tank rather than a finger wiggle.. I also have a few flare-happy males (and a female that likes to flare), and 1 very anti social boy.
Each has their own quirks, but they're real fun fish to have!
If new to betas check out bettafish.com-very helpful place.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Apistos are the way to go... go with A. Cacuatoides 'Orange Flash' or another Cac. variant. Most personable apistogramma species... I would consider a pair.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Aside from a Betta of some sort (be sure to check out some of the amazing photos of Betta tanks here on the forum), you could consider a Pea Puffer. A single one would be a perfect critter for a ten-gallon tank. 

They're a lot more complicated than a Betta but they have tons more personality and attitude.

(I think I'd still go with a gorgeous Betta...)


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

awesometim1 said:


> I've had angelfish in my tanks and they are very personable. They recognize you and move slowly so they are nice to look at. Probably one for 10 gallon should be ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 gallon Tank is waaaaay too small for an angel. Apistos or the betta are a good way to go.


----------



## japbart (Feb 25, 2014)

Dwarf puffer. I kept three in a HEAVILY planted 10g before. I emphasized on heavily since they're nippy and aggressive. The plants helped break lines of sight. If it's not gonna be planted maybe he can get away with two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

If the betta isn't your style, you could go with some sparkling gouramis, peacock gudgeons or possibly honey gourami. Scarlet badis are supposed to be cool as well... but I've read only eat live foods.

Shouldn't rule out livebearers too... if I were you I would go with endlers... always playing around all over the tank and stay small.

I've been seeing freshwater "pom pom" crabs on YouTube a lot recently... maybe those are an option?

I'd look into nano fish, there are lots that have big personalities.


----------



## Summerland_Aquatics (Mar 13, 2017)

Any of the dwarf cichlids, really. I'd personally recommend either apistogramma's (personally prefer the colouration and body shape of agassizii's, but I've heard that Cacuatoides is much more personable) or Tanganyikan shell dwellers (If you have a planted tank, then the apisto's are a probably the better bet). Another option, and one that is more widely available is a microgeophagus or "ram" cichlid. They are basically the same size as apisto's, but are more commonly sold in LFS's


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline (Feb 24, 2017)

If you don't mind sacrificing size, I have heard and can soon confirm or deny, that Dario Dario, AKA Scarlet Badis are very personable little fish! I just ordered a bunch of them for my 10 gallon. Ill let you know how they are!

If you are set on size I would agree a king betta or giant betta would be the way to go.


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you all for the lovely suggestions!

I would personally love to try Scarlet Badis or a Pea Puffer, but the tank is his to stock, and he doesn't want to deal with specialized diets. He's still a bit up in the air as to what he wants to do, but I think a Betta and some dwarf frogs will be the best, and most convenient option. Our closest pet store is 1 hour away, and any fish specialty store is 2-3 hours! 

But now that the idea of Apisto's is in my head, I'll definitely have to do more research and consider them for a later tank! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

I see you are in Minnesota, so if you are looking into Apistograma definitely check out Pure Fish Works. Apistos are not terribly common in your average LFS. Very reputable local breeder/importer with a great selection, occasionally holds open-house to check out his stock, too. 

Pure Fish Works - Quality Tropical Freshwater Fish & Supplies


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

d33pVI said:


> I see you are in Minnesota, so if you are looking into Apistograma definitely check out Pure Fish Works. Apistos are not terribly common in your average LFS. Very reputable local breeder/importer with a great selection, occasionally holds open-house to check out his stock, too.
> 
> Pure Fish Works - Quality Tropical Freshwater Fish & Supplies


Thanks! I appreciate the link, I may have to check him out sometime. I never know where to start for local breeders, so this is very helpful.


----------

